# dog trailers



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was considering a dog trailer I would love one of those custom jobs but my pockets are not that deep right now. I was considering something homemade. just wondering if some of you guys or gals have done anything like this and looking for ideas maybe some pictures safety, and comfort is a major concern I am quickly growing out my truck between dogs and equipment and need something that is a little more functional


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I have seen several setups on utility trailers using metal dog boxes bolted to the floor. 
The ones I like are setup with a frame that is the side rail height and the boxes bolted into all of that. You can box in the rails and have storage underneath.

Bigger trailer can also haul an ATV.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Depends on what you want to spend*

I put together a 2 hole package including a storage box for under $3K.

What ever you do just make sure the trailer you use has torsion axles for a smoother ride. I bought an Aluma brand trailer and put a Crow River two hole on it and then mounted a Northern Tools box in front of it. Turned out good and pulls behind a Honda Element real nice


----------

